# 2.0 16v oil pump in 1.8 16v



## Golcin (Jan 19, 2009)

It can be put
Is there a problem, it is better or worse?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

we offer a higher volume pump for that application: 

http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_oilsys.htm#sdop


----------

